# Auto forwarding in Outlook Express



## richard.smith71 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello all,

I've set up some automatic forwarding in my Outlook Express using a Mail Rule. It's set to go to a googlemail account.

The trouble is, when the message arrives in the Googlemail inbox, the original sender is not identified, so it's impossible to reply to! The "sender", of course, is me, but I'd normally expect to see some sort of text saying where the original message originally came from.

Any ideas?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can setup gmail to receive your emails from the oe account via pop instead of forwarding. Just set up your outlook express to leave a copy on the server.


----------



## richard.smith71 (Nov 23, 2007)

Interesting - thanks!

I can see instructions in the Google help about using a client such as Outlook to access my gmail emails, but not the other way around (using gmail, through the web, to access emails held on another server). Do you know where I can find more info?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

click on settings, accounts, get mail from other accounts.


----------

